# SPS als Regler, wer kennt sich damit aus?



## BastiMG (22 Juli 2005)

Hallo

Wer kennt sich mit der SPS als Regler aus, ich habe dies noch nie eingesetzt und wüsste gerne mehr drüber!

Gruss Basti

P.S. 
Werd auch die ein oder andere Frage haben!


----------



## plc_tippser (22 Juli 2005)

Die Frage ist groß.

Die SPS kann regeln. Je nach Umfang muss die Größe der CPU ausgewählt werden. Grundsätzlich hat jeder Hersteller Regelbausteine bzw. möglichkeiten zum regeln.

pt


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
dann wirst Du dich wahrscheilich mit dem PID Regler auseinandersetzen müßen. Hier wurde das Thema schon mal angeschnitten:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1484&highlight=pid
mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Welche Regelparameter müssen dem Regelbaustein vorgegeben werden, wenn ein PD- und ein P-Regler realisert werden soll?

Danke


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
wenn Du Step7 benutzt gibt es da einen PID- assistenten, bei Microwin auch.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Ich nutze Step7, muss dies allerdings ohne diesen Assisten machen!! 
Quasi in der AWL!!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Könnte es vielleicht so sein?



Für den PD-Regler muss das Parameter P_SEL für den P-Anteil aktiv sein und für den        D-Anteil das Parameter D_SEL aktiv sein. 

Für den P-Regler muss nur das Parameter P_SEL aktiv sein.



????


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
da komme ich jetzt nicht mehr mit, also mehrere Fragen: benutzt Du einen fertigen Baustein aus dem PID Fundus? oder schreibst Du einen eigenen Regler wenn ja wie soll er regeln?

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Sorry!

Das ist die Frage die ich lösen muss:

Welche Regelparameter müssen dem Regelbaustein vorgegeben werden, wenn ein PD- und ein P-Regler realisert werden soll?


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
da sind wir doch schon weiter, I_ITL_ON	ausgeschaltet (Standardeinstellung), D_SEL	einschalten (Standard ist aus), jada hast Du recht nur den D_SEL einschalten sonst passen die Standardeinstellungen für P + I Anteile.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## BastiMG (27 Juli 2005)

Danke!!!

Gruss Basti


----------

